# Dog house



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm looking at getting a k9 kondo. Anyone here have one? Is there something better out there?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, I had never heard of them, but awfully expensive. If you are handy with tools, you could do something similar for a fraction of the cost from the minute I spent looking at them on their site.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have a couple dog dens and I really like them. I got mine used for great prices and they are top quality. Really well insulated and chew proof. In winter I put grass hay in for added warmth and even when it's below zero outside its about 60 degrees in their house. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the K9 condo barrel kits and the dogs do really well with them.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

I have 6 of the Dog Den II. They are great and will last forever. Anything I could build would not be as nice or last as long. Anything I would build would be of wood and would get chewed up. They are about $265 but worth it.. The K-9 Kondo barrels are cool but not for winter and to me not worth the price for a kit. You have to buy the barrel elsewhere. For a few dollars more go with the Dog Den II


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a buddy who has one- swears by it- I like building my own- Luckily I have 2 boys that must understand what I put into building them- no chewing- double walled, pop off insulated top and they are on casters so I can roll them around the kennel to clean up any hay that falls out.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My old man just purchased the Dog Den 2 and his pooch has loved it. I helped him set it up in about 30 minutes, it was pretty easy. Dang dog spends more time on the roof than in it!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> My old man just purchased the Dog Den 2 and his pooch has loved it. I helped him set it up in about 30 minutes, it was pretty easy. Dang dog spends more time on the roof than in it!


 That's pretty strange. Some love laying on top but in the 3 months she was here she never once got on top of it.
Also you should put that up on 2x4's like they recommend to keep the house up out of the moisture, rain or snow.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

It seems like the best way to go. And in the winter you can install a hound heater. It's the way I'm going to go. He should have the best for all work he is going to do for me.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

JLP said:


> It seems like the best way to go. And in the winter you can install a hound heater. It's the way I'm going to go.* He should have the best for all work he is going to do for me.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I like the way you think


----------

